# [SOLVED] No active mixer devices!



## n00binator (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi, I'm a non-computer savvy guy with a problem with my Windows XP. I just re-installed my operating system (its a long story) and my sound doesn't work anymore. When I click on "Advanced Volume Control" the error message states that I have "no active mixers". There is no sound, not even error beeps, etc. My speakers are plugged-in and turned on, and nothing is muted. It suggests I install "mixers" under "Add Hardware" - however, the computer can't find anything plugged-in that can be installed. Under "Sounds and Audio Device" it says I have no audio device. 

Bottom line, I'm confused. Go to and earn some good karma points... :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Any yellow "flags" in device manager?

Have you installed the audio drivers (from the motherboard's installation CD)?

If you do not know where to find the driver - what computer do you have?


----------



## n00binator (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

Um... No, there are no yellow flags. There are yellow "question marks" though - including the "Multimedia Audio Controller" under "Other devices". It says the drivers for this thing are not installed.


----------



## n00binator (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

I did not separately install any audio drivers. I just installed the Windows XP system. Do I use the original disk to install audio drivers?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

Usually you get an installation disc with drivers for the computer/motherboard.

What motherboard (or computer) do you have?

If you don't know:
Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## n00binator (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

My computer is a Dell Dimension 2400.


----------



## n00binator (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

Do you need more info?


----------



## n00binator (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

The re-installation CD that I used was one that came with a different computer. I lost the original CD.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

Go to Dell's website: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...M_PNT_P4_CEL_2400&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

Enter your computer's "Service tag" and the proper drivers will be provided.


----------



## n00binator (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

Here's the report.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

It should be *this driver*.

Download and install the driver - then reboot.


----------



## n00binator (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

Ok. Have done. Still no sound though. 

Thanks for all the help btw!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

That quick?

What does Device manager say now?


----------



## n00binator (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

Ok, its working now! Thanks a million, mate. If I can ever give you a hand... Thanks. If only the world worked together more often.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No active mixer devices!*

You're welcome.
Let me guess - you rebooted. :smile:


----------



## rjbroadway (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi there, 

I hope that someone can still help me.

I have tried installing drivers, looked at forum after forum after forum and still no luck.

Summary:
"No active Mixing Drivers" message
"No Playback Devices" Greyed out in Sound and Audio Devices
One Yellow Exclamation in Device manager: "ParPort" in the Non-Plug and Play Drivers Section.
The "Run--> Services.msc--> Windows Audio--> Automatic" is done.
All devices are "Working Properly" under "Sound and Audio Devices" form the control panel.

Here's an interesting fact: With the RealTek Sound Manager, under the Audio I/O Tab, there is an option to play sound to test if your speakers or on the correct side (left or right). When I select play, I hear sound. Yet no other program, option, anything will play sound other than this instance. 

I am attaching the report from Everest.

Any help would be great.


----------

